# Native Access 3.0.1: did Relocate All disappear ?



## cedricm (Nov 18, 2022)

I'm reinstalling my computer.
I donwloaded Native Access, which is now version 3.0.1.

I can't find the Relocate All button.

Am I blind or was the (crucial) functionnality removed.
Not looking forward to locate hundreds of libraries one by one.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## cedricm (Nov 18, 2022)

Do you have v 3.0.1? I don't have this Relocate All.
Help About Native Access.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Nov 18, 2022)

yes - same version 🤔


----------



## cedricm (Nov 18, 2022)

Wow that's very strange.


----------



## dade (Nov 19, 2022)

Hello,

I had to do the same a couple of months ago and in my case the relocate button appeared only *after* I located each library.

My conclusion: you can relocate only after you located it once on the current installation, which makes this button useless in your scenario.


----------



## Axl (Nov 20, 2022)

I am currently transferring to a new Mac. The native access is horrible. I tried to download the old one to maybe solve it, but no help there. Sitting and relocating all libraries manually is annoying to put it lightly. It looks like I have to reinstall all the expansions. Unless I am missing something?


----------



## CoffeeLover (Nov 21, 2022)

Rant Alert!!:
NativeAccess is nothing but CRAPWARE!
this is the most unsecure and problematic Download/Authentication I've ever come across with using.

It updated automatically to the newer version today when I wanted to authorize two instruments.
first there was an error where it could not connect to the network when I have blazing fast network.
it just didn't open and then finally it downloaded the new version about 45min later.
now it won't even finish authenticating my products.

i have Native access set through the firewall
also turned off the proxy settings
and reverted Windows10 to its bloatware state and back.
along with some other settings in windows and Native access.

It takes Native Access about 15 min to load and it does not download anything from 7 updates that require an update.
and it hangs while in authorization process.

I dont know what sort of security features they code within this app
but i am not going to reset my entire operating system or my network for this coding abomination.
who wrote this pieceofshit?

Edited:I have fixed it


----------



## d4vec4rter (Nov 22, 2022)

CoffeeLover said:


> ...
> 
> Edited:I have fixed it


How did you fix it because NA is driving me mad at the moment. Taking ages to load and won't update anything (stuck on "queued").


----------



## Marsen (Nov 22, 2022)

CoffeeLover said:


> Rant Alert!!:
> NativeAccess is nothing but CRAPWARE!
> this is the most unsecure and problematic Download/Authentication I've ever come across with using.
> 
> ...


How did you fix it?
For me, it still useless crap, not working at all. I’m on mac though.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Nov 22, 2022)

Marsen said:


> How did you fix it?
> For me, it still useless crap, not working at all. I’m on mac though.


After my rant here yesterday i went back to it
And I honestly dont know? Honestly I think this was on their end with servers over black friday
being overloaded or something?

I was trying to authenticate my 2 new libraries 
At the same time I was switching between "preffered Browser" inside windows settings 
I was switching between Edge and Chrome and Brave, then I close these 3 browsers and I see that the authentication load has stopped and there is no "demo" mode displaying under my 2 new libraries. 

If you are trying to authenticate then try to just leave it hanging there. I left it hanging in the authentication process for quite some time before I sat down to fiddle settings again.


----------



## Marsen (Nov 22, 2022)

Update: 
NA seems working again.
The missing libraries have been installed again manually.
Only Lumina Update didn’t work.
I‘m confident to solve this with a fresh new reinstallation.


----------

